# 7500K Bulbs



## Dino Copella (Jul 11, 2005)

Are these bulbs usable in a standard 48" light fixture? I did a long, hard search for anything ranging from 7000-9500K and found this:

BH PHOTOVIDEO

Any other recommendations on bulbs (PC or standard flourescent) in ths range?


----------

